# Does anyone find games help



## lucy33 (Jul 15, 2013)

Does anyone find games help. I am considering gaming do you think it would help my anxiety?


----------



## Unerring Fallacy (Jul 22, 2013)

I found gaming to be extremely helpful to distract the psyche from otherwise relentless thoughts of judgment and paranoia. I find it easier to communicate when there is a direct purpose, as in gaming.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

It helps in the same way any time-killing hobby can help, but since it's also largely a solitary one it can really hurt, making it even easier to withdraw and stay indoors and maybe make your anxiety worse when you have to go out.


----------



## ChaoticSoul (Jul 10, 2013)

Don't try mmorpgs, it will seem like a good idea but you will waste a lot of your youth if you get hooked. Its not worth it even if it takes your mind off things a bit while chatting ingame. Time will go by and you will realise the mistake too late, like me. Go out, try chatting to people face to face.


----------



## Hi im Chris (Feb 23, 2013)

i find gaming a good way to keep my mind occupied but then again gaming is probably what started it...


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

It's a very good distraction, but I always seem to lose interest. If I'm really engaged into a game, I forget about all the negative thoughts. But after awhile..I realize I could be doing something more productive with my life and I start getting depressed..


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I think it depends on the kind of game. When I play certain games, I get wrapped up in trying to get really good at it and learn all of the mechanics, like RPGs for example. Unfortunately depression has basically killed my motivation, and it also makes it harder for me to remember certain things. You don't want to see me try to play a game when I'm feeling sad; it's not a pretty sight. 

But if it's a simple game like Solitaire or Plants vs. Zombies where I don't have to think too much, I find it somewhat helpful, at least as a distraction. That's all it is. You can't cure depression or anxiety through video games. You need to tackle it directly.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

If you find that your anxiety causes you to have trouble focusing I think it might help.Gaming seems to have helped me train my mind to focus on what's in front of me rather than focusing on my thoughts but I think any activity that demands your attention would have the same affect.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

No.. itll probably make it worse. Unless you mean trying multiplayer games, and actually talking to people? That could be a good exposure method.


----------



## Devon91 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes it does "help" with my SAD, I think anyway.....but even at that sometimes I just think man these people are not really friends(safe for my rlf that I play with).....but I mean in World of Warcraft I am a fierce Warlock with great dps......but out here I really dont see myself as a fierce IT.

Also I don't really know what causes this but I seem to get angry, depressed and migraines when I am not playing WoW. This I think may mean I have become almost dependent on it...Just food for thought I guess. 

P.S. I really dont get the same high / withdrawl from single player games


----------



## geodude (Jul 22, 2013)

I can't get into games like I used to. It just makes me depressed if I spend too much time on them, even though I don't really do anything else productive..


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I haven't had time to game lately as much due to work.

That said, I've been gaming all my life, it helps in the sense it's a form of escapism and preoccupies my time just like any other hobby. Yet it is a form of escapism and when it's not there the loneliness comes rushing back like a wave, at least for me. Perhaps online gaming would be better suited. Yet this hobby keeps you at home so no exposure therapy. At least if you went outside swimming or jogging you could have a 00.1% chance at least of bumping into someone capable of becoming your friend?

Online friends are nice, don't get me wrong, but... it's still just a little above a positive acquaintance in real life and below a real friend you can physically hang out with, obviously...

Some people are so lonely they settle for anything, myself included, oof... That's not good is it, right Hobbes?

Hobbes: Indeed it isn't...


----------



## SumikaDvalin (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes. I do feel like gaming helps, however it's very short lasting and just a temporary comfort. I like to game as a distraction of what is really going on (reality), whenever i feel frustrated, depressed or anxious! I especially like to use it as a tool to distract me from frustrating school work and pressure, and it's not the best choice.. But back in my mind i know i'll have to face reality sooner or later, so in a way i'm still anxious while playing, in fear of what is waiting for me when i'm done with the game..


----------



## ChaoticSoul (Jul 10, 2013)

meh ..kids... it does not help. Its not exposure at all. You press buttons behind an lcd screen and chat to people that you will never meet besides you will only meet certain categories of ppl there, go out search for a pub, make it a routine to have a few drinks there once in a while, go to a concert, that sort of stuff. Lol if you guys have SA and you start mmos and gaming as therapy...well, thats hilarious. gg


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, it does help it alot. However, it doesn't improve any symptoms outside the computer at all (in my experience).


----------



## lucy33 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Does gaming help*

I just wondered I am not really a gamer myself. I prefer fighting my anxiety by meeting people face to face by going out. I just wondered if games would help me on an interaction side or whether less gaming was better seems mixed opinions. Thanks guys . It's interesting to see different peoples views on this.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

If I didn't have games, I'd be lost. It cures boredom and it lowers stress. It helps a lot!


----------



## shyguy77 (Jan 10, 2008)

1 hour a day of gaming? You say that like there are things we are supposed to be doing. I wish I knew what that was. I assume you mean going to parties and socializing with the neighbors?


----------



## UhOhhh (Jul 25, 2013)

Playing world of warcraft religiously for 5 years made my girlfriend (who I have a kid with) leave me. I avoided most social gatherings with friends to stay in and play wow. I never used to have SA when i was younger. I'd even go as far as to say WoW caused my SA. 

So no, gaming is definitely not a good idea to help with SA...


----------



## SADodger (Jul 19, 2013)

shyguy77 said:


> 1 hour a day of gaming? You say that like there are things we are supposed to be doing. I wish I knew what that was. I assume you mean going to parties and socializing with the neighbors?


yep, can't be on the PC all day .. need to find something else, especially if your not working or in school. plenty of things to do without socializing.


----------



## rayeo (Jul 13, 2013)

It puts your mind off it but you don't make much improvement unless you meet friends on it. So it doesn't help you with your RL social anxiety in front of people unless you gain confidence from having friends through it.

I tried Shooting games, WoW and other things and I soloed them. I was too afraid to talk to anyone or play with groups and it wasn't as fun as it should've been. It didn't help my anxiety when I went outside but it put my mind off it when I was home alone and having panic attacks lol.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Not like they used to. I grew up playing games but the past month I can't even will myself to get on and play anything.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

My supernintendo is my best friend...
O Mario, peaches isnt worth it


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

Its a great way to distract yourself from your problems, but the more you ignore your problems the longer they persist. Use everything in moderation.


----------



## cc1991 (Apr 23, 2013)

Depends on the game. I personally don't believe gaming is good for overcoming anxiety, unless it involves interacting with others. If you mean sports or outdoor activities or group games, then yes it could help anxiety.

But I don't think being alone for extended periods of time and being in a virtual reality is helpful. It's better to meet new people and go out into the world to feel connected to others.


I see overcoming anxiety or fear is about looking at our fear upside down. If you were afraid of petting cats, you wouldn't get a dog and say, "I'm over my fear of petting cats." You'd probably have to gradually approach a cat or cats, touch them, and socialize with them. Then overtime the fear won't be as crippling. Eventually it will go away .

Facing reality can be powerful.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

SA isn't a gaming deficiency. But as with any entertainment it does help get my mind off negative thoughts and emotions, much of which are useless. It's best to address the root cause of such negativity and gaming wouldn't do that, but it's a good medicine to treat symptoms, if moderated.


----------



## Derailment (Jul 24, 2013)

It's interesting to see the correlation between gaming, depression, and SA. I grew up gaming, never played online but I'd play with friends and family. I'd even look for easy co-op games to play with whatever evil girlfriend I had at the time. Recently I just can't play them. No matter who it's with or when it is I find myself depressed, even if I'm not doing anything else.

Sleep also makes me depressed; my dreams are so wild and vivid that I don't want to wake up to a dismal reality. Drinking however has made a 180; whereas I used to be lethargic the day after drinking I now feel stable. Today I was mildly hungover & had a beer, then played Mario Party and Banjo-Tooie with some family. It felt wasteful yet nostalgic. Maybe it just depends on the mood and what you want from your reality


----------



## Charleyy (Oct 8, 2012)

If you're suffering from anxiety or depression you'll find it really hard to enjoy and commit to the game. Video games can only take your mind off things for so long.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Not really besides serving as a distraction. However, I recently got a 3DS and I do go out more to earn coins (by walking) and see if I can streetpass anyone. I go to the mall, stores, coffee shop and walk my dog more often when before I wouldn't normally. I just find it fun to see if I get anyone. :b


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

It's a bandaid that won't heal anything. Oh yes the more involved in the real world I get the less I want to game. Forsaking it feels good


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

yeah i find it helps give it a try


----------



## Sluvxe (Jul 15, 2013)

If you have difficulty concentrating on stuff games will hold you attention long enough to get back on track(long as you dont stay on them for long). 

Ive found online gaming most helpful in the past, just to build basic teamwork/communication skills. (enough that when i went out i could kinda talk to people, scary huh) But now, i have friends that wont let me stay home by myself and force me out. Also when im taking adderall, i really just cant game at all, but its much easier to go out and talk to people, or say hi to the pretty girl at the gas station behind my house when i get cigs, instead of hiding or not even being able to look her in the face.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

With social skills, not so much. But from depression and the emptiness from isolation, yes. I'm just now getting back into gaming myself these days and hope that it will get my mind away from the emotional pain/psychological torture that I've been dealing with.


----------

